# Free XM Radio? Should I Keep Quiet And Not Call Them??



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a free trial


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Go to the ethics section not the electronic -


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like they made a mistake and gave you the family package. I have lifetime satelite but I got it for music anc some talk and comedy. The only XL channels I have are the XL comedy chanels and most of those you have to be willing to listen to:"**** [email protected][email protected]?! and she did **** while he @@<@< did that. Honestly it is funny at first but then gets kind of annoying after hearing it for so long! So you are not missing much!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Read this: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...um/5158-free-siriusxm-preview-feb-1-14-a.html


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Read this: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...um/5158-free-siriusxm-preview-feb-1-14-a.html


^^^This


----------



## cruznontario (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah Ha.. that would answer that!  Thanks for the information! I did a search for XM Radio which is probably why I never found that thread. Thanks everyone! Guess I'll enjoy the extra couple of weeks of XM. But until they let me 1) Have Howard Stern 2) Have Playboy Radio and 3) allow me to have online internet access at no additional charge, they won't win me back!


----------

